# Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*



> voicecoils <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi All,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Thanks Dennis. I neglected that critical piece of info.

It's a Zilla 1k HV with hairball. Not my own, I've been reading this EV
converter's blog and wondering about what might be wrong:
http://evz3.blogspot.com

Irregardless of the controller used, I'm still interested to know whether
the HEPA pedal's second hall sensor (PPS2) is positioned by design not to
give full voltage when the throttle is fully depressed. That's how it looks
when I read the graph, but I may be reading it wrong.

Cheers, from Sydney, Australia
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Re-HEPA-pedal-failure-modes-tp1592890p1592936.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

If either of the two hall sensors diverge from what is expected of each
other, the zilla shuts down.

Matt 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of voicecoils
Sent: Monday, 15 March 2010 2:14 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes


Thanks Dennis. I neglected that critical piece of info.

It's a Zilla 1k HV with hairball. Not my own, I've been reading this EV
converter's blog and wondering about what might be wrong:
http://evz3.blogspot.com

Irregardless of the controller used, I'm still interested to know whether
the HEPA pedal's second hall sensor (PPS2) is positioned by design not to
give full voltage when the throttle is fully depressed. That's how it looks
when I read the graph, but I may be reading it wrong.

Cheers, from Sydney, Australia
--
View this message in context:
http://n4.nabble.com/Re-HEPA-pedal-failure-modes-tp1592890p1592936.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 9.0.733 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/2721 - Release Date: 03/14/10
06:51:00

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

You did well with what you did give "Voicecoils" and with the insight from
what Matt Lacey said, here is how it works... One of the outputs is zero to
five the other is zero to 2.5 or half as much the Zilla monitors both. if
one is 2X the other all is ok. if one stays at zero or at max the system
shuts down. if the two short together they would not have the 2X
relationship and the Zilla senses that as well so unless both levels are
correct throughout the range the Zilla shuts down. I hope that clears it all
up so it is less muddy than a Gator (or Crock, down under) hole. Here in
Florida, Gators make their holes very murkey and muddy, so you can't see
them 10 cm under the surface.. <))
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (New ! )
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
EV service mechs need training!
We want them to REALLY UNDERSTAND: EV Systems, Operation and Technology
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> voicecoils <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Thanks Dennis. I neglected that critical piece of info.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Hello everyone,

I suppose it's time I stop lurking in the shadows and post an email to 
the group, especially since someone has posted a question that is 
actually about my project (thank you Voicecoils). My name is Tim and 
I'm the owner of the EV Z3:

http://evalbum.com/3189
http://evz3.blogspot.com/

Though you are not aware of it, you have all helped me to complete this 
project, and I offer you all a great big thanks!

I drove the car out of the garage for the first time two weeks ago. I 
was so pleased when all of the systems came on and worked properly, and 
with no faults on the Zilla (1K HV) controller. I put it in gear and 
headed down the street. What a great feeling!

Unfortunately, thats not the end of the story. After a few test runs, I 
changed the settings on the Zilla to allow more current to be drawn from 
the batteries (500 amps to be exact) and allow more current to the motor 
(1000 amps). As I cruised back out I found that the acceleration was 
pretty anemic, with 0 - 60 times in the 45 to 60 second range.

I have a Link 10 meter installed in the car and it's showing that the 
maximum draw I'm getting on the pack is around 195 amps. I captured 
some data from the Zilla during a hard acceleration, translated it from 
Hex to decimal and it showed that the maximum current at the armature is 
150 amps. Accounting for losses in inefficiencies through the systems, 
I'd say the readings more or less jive with each other.

As I see it, there are 3 likely causes, the batteries, the controller or 
the throttle pedal. There may be other likely causes, so if you see 
flaws in my logic, please point them out.

I've got 160 volts of Sky Energy LiFePo4 batteries that should be up to 
the task of dropping 500 amps when asked. Under full acceleration, the 
pack's voltage will sag to about 150 volts. I've checked and re-checked 
the batteries and can find nothing unusual about any of them. They each 
have the same voltage across them, whether after a charge, or after 
I've put 30 miles on the car. If one battery or more were offering a 
tremendous amount of resistance, I think I'd see that as heat at that 
battery or as a discrepancy in voltage through the pack, but there is 
none. I've checked that all the connections between the batteries are 
nice and tight. So at this point I don't believe the batteries are the 
bottle neck.

I decided to test the HEPI pedal to see if it's output might be the 
problem. I read the voltage across each wire while the pedal was "off" 
not depressed, and then "on" fully depressed. Here's what I found:

Wire Off V	On V
Red	4.94	4.94
Green	1.58	4.83
White	4.94	4.94
Orange	.782	4.33

I noticed a difference in the readings between the Green and Orange 
signal wires, both in the off and on states, but I don't know if that 
difference is really significant or note worthy. Does the Zilla expect 
this difference? Will it default to the lower voltage and limit throttle?

I've double and triple checked the setup of the Zilla, and it all seems 
fine. I've tried re-setting the Zilla. Setting it back to factory 
defaults and re-setting it again, but no luck.

If anyone has any advice on how to resolve this, I'd greatly appreciate 
it. I love the car! It's fantastic gliding down the road in relative 
silence. But I'd sure like the it to live up to it's potential. Thank 
you all!

Tim Catellier





> voicecoils wrote:
> > Hi All,
> >
> > Can anyone tell me how a controller will behave if a HEPA pedal has a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Hi all,



> Can anyone tell me how a controller will behave if a HEPA pedal has a
> failure in one hall sensor or the wiring for it?
>

As others have said, it depends on the circuitry connected to the pedal, and
how it interprets things. There is quite a bit of debate as to whether the
troubles Toyota is facing with unintended acceleration is in fact due to
problems with the pedals, or possibly with the electronics that read the
throttle voltages.

If properly designed, the controller will detect a problem with either or
both of the throttle channels by looking at range errors and by comparing
the outputs of both channels relative to each other.


>
> Looking at the diagram here:
> http://www.ngcontrols.com/PDFs/HEPA_Installation.pdf
> it appears that the second hall sensor, PPS2, only hits 50% the 5v signal
> in
> the full pedal rotation. Is this some sort of safety feature?
>

The channels have a known correlation with each other that helps detect if
either channel has failed. Both channels have to correspond properly to
consider the throttle input valid.


>
> If PPS1 stops functioning, do you end up with a controller that only
> outputs
> half the current under acceleration? Or has the top speed chopped in half?
>

Again, this would indicate a failed channel, and output would not be allowed
at all (speaking at least for the WarP-Drive).

-Ryan
-- 
NetGain Controls, Inc.
695 W 1725 N
Logan, UT 84321
[email protected] <[email protected]>
435-705-5100
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100315/3edb716c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

You did well with what you did give "Voicecoils" and with the insight from
> what Matt Lacey said, here is how it works... One of the outputs is zero to
> five the other is zero to 2.5 or half as much the Zilla monitors both. if
> one is 2X the other all is ok. if one stays at zero or at max the system
> shuts down. if the two short together they would not have the 2X
> relationship and the Zilla senses that as well so unless both levels are
> correct throughout the range the Zilla shuts down.


Two slight clarifications:


1. Notice the offset from zero - 0V is not an allowed value. If it were
ever present, it would indicate a fault. Same with 5V (rail voltage). One
condition of a properly operating pedal is that it must be outputting
somewhere in between the rails.
2. Don't try to use the pedal mentioned with the Zilla - the Hairball
will likely complain. Probe CafeElectric if you want to know what pedal
they use. The pedal sold for use with the Zilla has characteristics that
differ somewhat from the NetGain Controls unit.

-Ryan
-- 
NetGain Controls, Inc.
695 W 1725 N
Logan, UT 84321
[email protected] <[email protected]>
435-705-5100
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100315/ee69a7be/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Thanks Ryan @ NetGain Controls and everyone else for chipping in. I
understand these pedals better now and thanks for the clarification that the
NetGain Controls version is not identical to the ones supplied for Zilla
controllers.

The hall throttles I've seen and used personally are single sensor twist
types for ebikes and EV motorcycles. They're typically driven with 5v DC
from the controller and have a voltage window above 0v and below 5v.

Cheers!
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Re-HEPA-pedal-failure-modes-tp1592890p1595838.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Tim,

That is one nice, hot EV!
Congratulations, well done.
(I actually bought a BMW for conversion myself, but replacing the
head gasket made it run so well that I sold it again as-is...)

Where did you get the idea to put the steering pump on a
proximity switch? That is an interesting way to avoid the
constant draw while you don't need the help steering straight
but to have it come on immediately when you do need it.
Thanks for the idea.
How is your experience driving it with that setup?

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Tim Catellier
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 11:43 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes

Thank you Otmar,

Ultimately Ryan Bohm (I believe with your help) helped get the problem
sorted out. I had sent him a DAQ capture that ultimately helped to
diagnose the problem.

I simply set the low voltage indicator too high. I don't know why I was
thinking that the Zilla could differentiate between resting voltage and
voltage under load, but I set the limit thinking resting voltage. Once
there was a load on the batteries it dropped right away and the Zilla
did it's job protecting the batteries. A rookie mistake.

I didn't get a chance to thank you directly, so I will here. The Zilla
has been a spectacular piece of equipment, and I'm so glad I chose it to
go in the car. Thanks for the support and good luck with all your
endeavors!

Tim

http://www.evalbum.com/3189




> Otmar wrote:
> > Hello Tim,
> > The voltage offsets are normal and required for checking of integrity
> > as others have said.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Thank you very much Cor. That car has been an absolute blast to drive.

I'd like to say I thought of the idea of a proximity switch on my own, 
but that's not the case. I think I'd read about it first on the EVDL, 
but I can't recall who suggested it. They'd even suggested the idea of 
using an off delay relay to prevent short cycling the pump, which I also 
used.

I have to say, it works great. While switching lanes at speed you 
really don't need the pump, and I've positioned the switch such that it 
won't come on under that shallow of an turn. But turn it just a bit 
more and it comes on and the car feels just like it did when it was stock.

The EVDL was a tremendous resource that I referenced many times during 
the conversion. Lots of great people posting great ideas. Thanks to 
you all!

Tim

http://evalbum.com/3189





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > Tim,
> >
> > That is one nice, hot EV!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

I've been following your blog for a while now Tim, I'm glad you got it all
sorted. Just a couple things though:

1. I read you set your Zilla's lower voltage to 112v to fix your problem. Is
that only under load or is that what your pack can drop to (ie. ~70% DOD)?

2. The components you chose look like they will offer great performance for
a modern EV conversion, Now you have your pedal/Zilla problem sorted, I'm
eagerly awaiting for you to blog about the performance your Z3 has with the
Warp 11, Zilla 1K-HV and 48x SE120 lifepo4 combo 

Leslie






> Tim Catellier <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Thank you very much Cor. That car has been an absolute blast to drive.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] HEPA pedal failure modes*

Hi Leslie,

I'm always a bit surprised to find that there are actually people 
reading my blog. I'm glad, and grateful, but still surprised. 

The lowest safe resting voltage for the pack is 144V. The voltage will 
easily drop below that under load which I understand, is to be expected. 
I don't really intend to use the Zilla to protect the pack, so the low 
voltage setting isn't really important to me. Instead, I watch the 
meter in the car, tracking the kWh's I've used and the current resting 
voltage on the pack. I allow myself to use 16 kWh's maximum which is an 
80% DOD.

The car is quite quick and a lot of fun to drive. Zero to forty is 
certainly quicker than stock, but above that it slows a bit. But I 
still have it limited to 50% power. I wanted to get a month or two 
drive time in, testing it and letting everything sort of work into place 
before I turn it up all the way. Don't worry, I'll update the blog with 
all the fun numbers once I get them. Thanks Leslie!

Tim



WRX STI wrote:
> I've been following your blog for a while now Tim, I'm glad you got it all
> sorted. Just a couple things though:
> 
> 1. I read you set your Zilla's lower voltage to 112v to fix your problem. Is
> that only under load or is that what your pack can drop to (ie. ~70% DOD)?
> 
> 2. The components you chose look like they will offer great performance for
> a modern EV conversion, Now you have your pedal/Zilla problem sorted, I'm
> eagerly awaiting for you to blog about the performance your Z3 has with the
> Warp 11, Zilla 1K-HV and 48x SE120 lifepo4 combo 
> 
> Leslie
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


> Tim Catellier <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Thank you very much Cor. That car has been an absolute blast to drive.
> >>
> ...


----------

